# CHINA | Rail Photos



## seattlerain (Oct 27, 2007)

Take a look at these wonderful pictures of a Chinese coal mine and associated railway.

Chinese Coal Mine


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

great pictures really..


----------



## RON-E (Sep 25, 2007)

those are interesting pics! thanks for the share


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

quite amazing ... photos like these just won't be taken again ...


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

I sent the link to various friends under the title, "where hell freezes over." It's hard to believe that such a place exists in the 21st century.


----------



## seattlerain (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad you guys liked the pictures...I too was amazed that this exists today.


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link seattlerain!


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Beautiful. What an isolated corner of the world. Thanks for sharing these slightly haunting images!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW! I'm amazed, those pictures really are incredible.


----------



## seattlerain (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad you guys enjoyed the pictures. 

Here are several more links to more pictures by the same photographer:

 Winter in China 1: Beijing railroad museum

Winter in China 3: Zhalai Nuer, day 2, lineside (50 p.)


Winter in China 4: Zhalai Nuer, day 2, the workshop (50 p.)


Winter in China 5: Zhalai Nuer, 2nd evening at the pit & trainride (40 p.)

Winter in China 6: Nanpiao, in the morning (50 p.)

Winter in China 7: Nanpiao, lineside (40 p.)

 Winter in China 8: Fuxin, 1st morning (50 p.)


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing seattletrain!


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice. BTW some steam locomotives were faster than commie trains here in Latvia. Somo had 140Km/h max speed. DR1A diesel train has 120 km/h max speed


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for sharing these photos with us, the photography is amazing! I'm very impressed. What a place as well, it's like a living museum!


----------



## seattlerain (Oct 27, 2007)

It certainly is like a living museum!

There are two new updates:

 Winter in China 9: Fuxin, 1st day / 2nd morning (50 p.)

 Winter in China 10: Fuxin, 2nd day (50 p.)


----------

